
Galaxy without any dark matter baffles astronomers - lainga
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/mar/28/galaxy-without-any-dark-matter-baffles-astronomers
======
lainga
There is an older submission with comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16701248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16701248)

